# What happened the year you were born?



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2010)

What happened in my birth year?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2010)

"Microwave ovens become commercially available."

:woohoo:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine said something about the discovery of fire... I'm not sure that's accurate...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 12, 2010)

My only comfort is I think Dr. Baxter is older than me.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2010)

Isn't Dr. Baxter older than ALL of us???


----------



## Andy (Feb 12, 2010)

Combined?


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2010)

:lol:  Poor Dr. Baxter - opened the door WIDE open on that one....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2010)

How is that supposed to be a comfort?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 13, 2010)

Eh. I guess it isn't much. :lol:


----------



## Domo (Feb 13, 2010)

The most significant thing that happened in 1985 was that Back to The future was released. Oh and i suppose DNA fingerprinting is pretty good too


----------



## Hermes (Feb 13, 2010)

I arrived on planet earth in a spaceship.
:wave4:

Hermes

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------

And, and...I was deported here by Gul Dukat for being subversive.

:rofl:

:hide:


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 13, 2010)

I am old.   My year the integrated circuit was made, commercial satellite  and and implanted pacemaker  Lots about aerospace cold wars boy no wonder the best song back then was All I want to do is dream dream dream.


----------

